# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.41.00 and Sigma firmware v1.43 are out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.41.00 and 
Sigma firmware v1.43 are out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Qualcomm platform update:*  1. Added *Direct Unlock* / *Get Unlock Codes* / *Repair IMEI* features for:  *♦ Azumi Kl32* *♦ BLU Dash 3.5 D170a* *♦ BLU Dash 4.0 D260A*  2. Added *Direct Unlock* features for: *♦ Alcatel OT-6034R Idol S* *♦ Alcatel OT-6035R Idol S* *Full manual and drivers can be found in the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] of the Sigma website.*   3. *Repair security area* procedure for Alcatel Android smartphones has been modified. 
All changes are described in the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  4. Fast Direct Unlock firmware database has been updated with new versions for: *♦ BLU Dash D160a:* Q106_BLU_R16_SSIM_0.0.6 *♦ Motorola MB501:*
USAZEP01ROGNA024.0R
USAZEP01TMOBNA018.0R *♦ Motorola XT320* - 1 new fw version *♦ ZTE Blade:* OUK_P729BV1.0.0B09 *♦ ZTE Z222:* ROG_CA_P671B41V1.0.0B08-S   *MTK Platform Update:*  1. The following models have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ BLU Deejay T200* (MT6223 TL_M118DPU1370_F59LGP1_00_39) - via patching *♦ Cloudfone Excite 400DX* (MT6572) *♦ Huawei G3622* (MT625A) *♦ Verykool s400* (MT6572) *♦ Zonda Zm67* (MT625A) *♦ ZTE S522* (MT6260)   2. Added 8 new Alcatel smartphones to MTK Calculator (unlock via IMEI and PID): *♦ Alcatel OT-4016* *♦ Alcatel OT-4016D* *♦ Alcatel OT-7041* *♦ Alcatel OT-7041D* *♦ Alcatel OT-7047* *♦ Alcatel OT-7047D* *♦ Alcatel OT-7047E* *♦ Vodafone 785* *More than 1100 new PIDs added for all supported MTK smartphones.*  3. Added 2 new Alcatel phones to MTK Calculator: *♦ Alcatel OT-1045* *♦ Alcatel OT-1046* *More than 700 new PIDs added for all supported MTK phones.*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Video tutorials*   *BLU Dash 4.0 D260A   *    *Alcatel OT-6034R and OT-6035R Idol S   *   *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## luc79

مشكور اخي

----------


## hexdz

بارك الله فيك

----------

